# 'One Year After: A Novel' by William R. Forstchen



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone reading this book.......???

'One Year After: A Novel' by William R. Forstchen


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I will when the local library gets it in and I can download it on my Kindle for free. They have a GREAT online lending service.

Enjoyed his first one "One Second After" mostly (the epic battle at the end was a bit much), so I'd be curious enough to read the second one.....just not 13 bucks worth of curious (Amazon)....ahahahaaaa

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Liked "One Second After" and it made me become more of a prepper. 
Yes, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks didn't know about it, really enjoyed One Second After. Will be getting it today.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yep, read it, you will like it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Reading this thread reminded me of the excellent novel, "We Interrupt this Program" that is in our vault. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ault/192640-fiction-we-interrupt-program.html I thought perhaps some of our newer members might not be aware of it. 

I found this book very believable (except where the protagonist really has over a year's work of first quality whiskey stashed away -- talk about priorities!) 

It's a bit hard to read on the forum, so I found a site that a pdf can be downloaded. I put it on my Kindle for easier reading. http://sf.arpnic.net/We%20Interrupt%20This%20Program....pdf


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I put it on my request list for the library..._ I read the first one._


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

DW said:


> I put it on my request list for the library..._ I read the first one._



Wife did that today also. 2 people ahead of us, we should have it in a week or two.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup, re-read "We Interupt This Program" not long ago...a great benefit to the site. Thanks to Alan.

Matt


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

looks interesting. I will have to check it out


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I was a fan of "One Second After", so I pre-ordered and received it yesterday. I am finishing up "Lights Out", though, before I get started. Tempted to read "One Second After" again first just to set my mind back to where things were.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Placed hold on it at local library, thanks for the heads up. First book was awesome.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm 1/2 way through it. Even had a young person ask me about it while I was reading it at lunch. He took a picture of the cover so he could get it himself  (I love being a librarian--first on the read list, and I found someone to pass it on to once I'm done reading it!)


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I finished it on my Kindle yesterday. I'd give it about a 6 out of 10....not near the tear jerker the first one was. In fact, the first half was downright slow. Won't say more than that, don't want to spoil if for those that haven't read it.

The intro says he is coming out with a 3rd and final book in a couple months. Base on where this one went, I think I can guess the plot of the next one.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> Reading this thread reminded me of the excellent novel, "We Interrupt this Program" that is in our vault. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ault/192640-fiction-we-interrupt-program.html I thought perhaps some of our newer members might not be aware of it.
> 
> I found this book very believable (except where the protagonist really has over a year's work of first quality whiskey stashed away -- talk about priorities!)
> 
> It's a bit hard to read on the forum, so I found a site that a pdf can be downloaded. I put it on my Kindle for easier reading. http://sf.arpnic.net/We%20Interrupt%20This%20Program....pdf


Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed reading very much!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Is it available as an audio book? I don't have the time to read much anymore but I can listen as I work.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

watcher said:


> Is it available as an audio book? I don't have the time to read much anymore but I can listen as I work.


It is.
I am hold for it via my library's digital library.
It is run through Overdrive Media.
Tons of books you can download to the player of your choice, or through your media player on your computer, for free.
You just check to see if your state has it, tell your librarian and get a pin number and listen away!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I read "One Second After" this weekend. I have "One Year After" ordered. Can't wait.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Snagged OSA at the library and was a little disappointed with the last chapter. But other than that it was very good.

Hubby is reading it now.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

DW said:


> I put it on my request list for the library..._ I read the first one._


me too, put it on my request list for the library.
:dance:


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Uggh, sooo slow. I got half way through it and then started skimming pages. I'm pretty disappointed as I really enjoyed One Second After and was looking forward to this one. I pre-ordered this book and audio CD. After getting the book I went back online and cancelled my order for the audio CD.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

One second after was a good book,gave me the willies and made me think in other directions with my preps. One year after is just another book. I won't spend the money to buy the next one new,I'll find it used at some point.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm not getting into it either. Glad to know it's not just me.

I may have to go read 'Deep Winter" again to visit with old friends.


----------

